# Nuisance beaver dilemma



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys I just found a potential beaver spot. The owner has a nuisance control permit and wants someone to start right away. I just don't want to start trapping if there is no use for the animal. But I don't want to lose the opportunity for next season. What would you guys do? Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Set some traps!!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with Gilgetter. When you catch him, save the hindquarters and back straps in the freezer and make your way to the convention in August. Spending an hour or two there helping cook them will make the experience all that much sweeter and an opportunity to learn a lot about the best wild game Cooking there is to offer during the summer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

My son got paid a $20 a piece bounty on the early in season beaver he took out because the land owner wanted them out before they were prime.
He still sold the hides and got a decent price for them at North Bay.

You can stilll sell the hides to add to the bounty. One of the old trappers out of Caddilac put up all his beaver e ven the summer ones and it helped pay the gas.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm pretty certain taking an animal out of season under a damage control permit and keeping it (all or part) is illegal. _Read_ the permit. Every one I've ever seen said animals taken were supposed to be buried on the premises.

Word to the Wise! 

John


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

aschmidt, I know it may seem like a waste not to keep or use the animal this time of year but,,,,if the land owner and you can agree after the damage control is done that you will be back in the fall and again in the spring of each year to keep control of the Beavers this may be a long term relationship.
Then both of you are happy. The land owner gets his problem Beaver removed and you have a good place to trap beaver, mink, muskrat, **** and so on. 

Good luck and Happy Trapping, Joe


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advise guys, I'm going to talk with her today and see if she will let take a few now to show I'm commuted. Then trap it hard next fall. One more question if I may. She says she has a permit, before I get started she should have a paper form for proof, correct? I don't know how the dnr handles that I just don't want to get into trouble for poaching.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes- she should have a paper form. I always ask for a copy so I can have it as proof if I'm stopped and so I know what restrictions there may be. Some allow shooting, some restrict the number of animals that can be taken, etc. and they all have an expiration date.

Joe's advice is solid. Most of my private land trapping spots started out as damage control. Now I pretty much have the run of the place(s). 

John


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I'm pretty certain taking an animal out of season under a damage control permit and keeping it (all or part) is illegal. _Read_ the permit. Every one I've ever seen said animals taken were supposed to be buried on the premises.
> 
> Word to the Wise!
> 
> John


Yup.. no keeping.. :evilsmile


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Beaverhunter2 *
I'm pretty certain taking an animal out of season under a damage control permit and keeping it (all or part) is illegal. Read the permit. Every one I've ever seen said animals taken were supposed to be buried on the premises.




Word to the Wise!*




John
Yup.. no keeping.. *

&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;Every permit is different not all are no keep. I see that as wanton waste.


With my permit I have, I was contacted by my local Conservation Officer who asked if I wanted to help him out. So I said why not I don't have a spring turkey license so I'll do a spring beaver hunt and put some meat in the freezer. 

As for that nuisance beaver permit it is up to the Conservation Officer, Wildlife Biologist or issuing agent of the permit on what shall be done with the animal carcass after trapping or shooting of the animal. 

My permit I decided to go with 6 beaver with a two month duration and it states that I get to keep them. The CO really didn't know how many beaver were there but after I checked out the damage and the size of the dam I figured 6. Three stipulations on the permit were 1. traps are to be checked every day and 2. when going to shoot with a firearm I have to contact the local law enforcement before shooting starts being that the location is inside the city limits. 3. I must have the permit in my possession at all times during activity of the permit weather that be trapping, shooting, or transporting traps, firearm, or beaver carcass to and or from the permit location. I also plan on having a copy stuck to my freezer for good measure too. I'll post some pics when I get my first spring beaver.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sounds like you got a really good CO. We were discussing it at the MMIT Convention yesterday and no one had seen a damage control permit that allowed the trapper to keep the animal.

John


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea Iv'e got 2 reallY good CO.s in my area. I am always willing to help em out with any ?s they may have on a case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

In turn they tell me great untouched fish n hunting spots & vice versa. I'm their go to nusence control guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Going beaver hunting tonight...sounds dirty, lol! Just got to breach the dam a little and should get em in 5 mins or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Worked like clockwork! Got 2 with the 22hmr, but they flapped off just out of reach. Got to get the canoe to grab em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Grizzyaries said:


> Worked like clockwork! Got 2 with the 22hmr, but they flapped off just out of reach. Got to get the canoe to grab em.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you aiming for the ear? (or btw the eye and ear) thats how they do it in canada...


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Got em in the spine of the neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Kim them all!:smile-mad


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Got out there on the pond to retreve the beaver and bummed to only find one floating in the area, maybe the other drowns and sank but I've never known them or rats or mink or ***** to do that. Could of just missed the second beaver by a grazing shot. Well I searched the entire 4 damed up ponds with no more floaters, so I'll go back again and be fully prepared next time with all my gear. The beaver was 40lbs, heavier and bigger than my dog that came along for the recovery trip. That's a good size beaver but I have taken bigger such as a 75lber in Minnesota back in 98.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Choot'em Elizabeth!
:lol:


----------

